# acceptable grass to go around a pool



## drakeb_5 (Feb 2, 2021)

so my mom is building a pool and wants the grass to come right up to the edge with some pavers right before the edge of the pool. i used to be a landscaper and know how messy it gets mowing and weedeating. is there any kind of grass or dirt that is acceptable for this style?


----------



## drakeb_5 (Feb 2, 2021)

drakeb_5 said:


> so my mom is building a pool and wants the grass to come right up to the edge with some pavers right before the edge of the pool. i used to be a landscaper and know how messy it gets mowing and weedeating. is there any kind of grass or dirt that is acceptable for this style?


so it’s not so messy^


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Can’t see it. Foot traffic, chlorine, getting in pool when trimming. Tracking grass, dirt in pool. Flagstone or cool stone would be my choice 

Mike


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Astroturf.

Either that, or use whatever the local golf courses use for putting greens. I'm not joking , typically in ground pools are backfilled with well draining material like sand or gravel. Just like a putting green, and you want something that can be keot short and still be healthy.

It's all ending up in the pool eventually unless it gets vacuumed or bagged


----------



## drakeb_5 (Feb 2, 2021)

hdavis said:


> Astroturf.
> 
> Either that, or use whatever the local golf courses use for putting greens. I'm not joking , typically in ground pools are backfilled with well draining material like sand or gravel. Just like a putting green, and you want something that can be keot short and still be healthy.
> 
> It's all ending up in the pool eventually unless it gets vacuumed or bagged


but if i use that type of grass i would need a mower that cuts a sports grass length right?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Run the string trimmer as low RPMs as you can so the stuff doesn't fly around as badly. Saves on the string, too


----------



## drakeb_5 (Feb 2, 2021)

hdavis said:


> Run the string trimmer as low RPMs as you can so the stuff doesn't fly around as badly. Saves on the string, too


i never thought of that. i usually don’t keep a guard on my weed eater will that fling anything in the pool?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

drakeb_5 said:


> but if i use that type of grass i would need a mower that cuts a sports grass length right?


Correct. The bottom line is the step height going from the soil surface to the paver surface has to be more than the longest the grass is going to get before it gets mown or the bottom of the mower sides. For a normal lawn that gets cut about 2 1/2" a 4" thick pavers works. 3" will also work, you just wind up getting more stuff in the pool.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

drakeb_5 said:


> i never thought of that. i usually don’t keep a guard on my weed eater will that fling anything in the pool?


Guard doesn't make a difference.

The more the RPMs, the further stuff flies. Low RPMs give a chance to leaf blow it off the pavers instead if skimming it out of the pool, and the filter eventually removing whatever you didn't skim.


----------



## drakeb_5 (Feb 2, 2021)

hdavis said:


> Guard doesn't make a difference.
> 
> The more the RPMs, the further stuff flies. Low RPMs give a chance to leaf blow it off the pavers instead if skimming it out of the pool, and the filter eventually removing whatever you didn't skim.


didn’t know that. i appreciate it!


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

hdavis said:


> Astroturf.
> 
> Either that, or use whatever the local golf courses use for putting greens. I'm not joking , typically in ground pools are backfilled with well draining material like sand or gravel. Just like a putting green, and you want something that can be keot short and still be healthy.
> 
> It's all ending up in the pool eventually unless it gets vacuumed or bagged


Astroturf is the only sensible answer. Grass will die, and until it does you're going to spend all of your free time cleaning it out of the pool. This isn't the worst idea I've heard this year, but it's in the top five.


----------



## Xbuilder69 (Apr 7, 2021)

yes synthetic grass is the answer, the problem is that it gets very hot under direct sun, you almost cannot walk on it.


----------



## briananderson (Apr 21, 2021)

Astroturf or gravel


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Xbuilder69 said:


> yes synthetic grass is the answer, the problem is that it gets very hot under direct sun, you almost cannot walk on it.


It also melts from window reflections


----------



## Claireredfil (Apr 23, 2021)

That's a great idea. The lawn to the edges of the pool will look very cool. Only I think it will be very problematic to take care of this lawn. This grass will constantly be in the water, it will be slippery, and it will be dangerous. It will also be very difficult to cut it. In general, it will be a porridge of mud and grass.
I think an artificial turf would be perfect for this. There is no need to take care of it; it does not deteriorate from water and does not fade from the sun. I think this is a great solution. More information about the installation of artificial turf can be found on the website https://www.artificialgrass-manchester.co.uk/.


----------

